# White worm



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

I've had brand new alloys (diamond cut) on my car used one coat of Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour car is a daily so it have been covered in dirt, clean with autofinesse wheel cleaner and pH car shampoo I've now noticed all wheels are getting white worm.

What can I do to remove or protect as it looks like c5 isn't doing that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Very little as this is caused by a stone chipping the clear coat allowing moisture under it the white is the resulting oxidation, sadly is seems to affect almost every alloy of this type, at one time or another.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above nothing will stop whiteworm, it always wins eventually


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I would like to know if there is a way to stop this problem, not sure that every case is down to a stone chip as in this case where the rot appears to be coming from the wheel centre


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Very common area for corrosion to start, it must get under the clear coat from the centre hub, a Lipsons refurbish is best they also give you a 12 months guarantee. 


Gonz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The only way really to stop it happening is a paint/powdercoat refurb


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I had a mondeo st with like 18spoke diamond cut. Worrrrrat things IV ever had to look after in my life. Ended up refurbing them my self then few years later, a proper company refurb. Absolutely awfull design fault. 

Simple cars should not have diamond cut alloys. Great for the initial owner on year one and two after that it's down hill


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yulee said:


> I've had brand new alloys (diamond cut) on my car used one coat of Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour car is a daily so it have been covered in dirt, clean with autofinesse wheel cleaner and pH car shampoo I've now noticed all wheels are getting white worm.
> 
> What can I do to remove or protect as it looks like c5 isn't doing that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I done a set of wheels and even laid a thick clear coat to prevent chipping but white worm still found the way.

No amount of product of clear coat will stop a stone impact if you consider the speed in which wheels rotate at


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GP Punto said:


> I would like to know if there is a way to stop this problem, not sure that every case is down to a stone chip as in this case where the rot appears to be coming from the wheel centre


I had this happen on my 1 series when I had it and got it changed under warranty without issue, over the next 6 months, had the other 3 replaced as well, had no issues at all with the replacement wheels, so can only think the lacquer was too thin / issue when applied...


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the replies, is there any simple way to remove? Or will I need to get them cut.

Thanks


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Once the water/corrosion starts underneath the lacquer then it will only be fixed by refurbing or replacing the wheel.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Once you get white worm or any lawyer peel it's going downhill and noooo way back 

Worst design on a car yet


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> Very common area for corrosion to start, it must get under the clear coat from the centre hub, a Lipsons refurbish is best they also give you a 12 months guarantee.
> 
> Gonz.


I suspect that the centre cap is the cause as it has abraded the very thin coating on the 90 degree corner once that has popped moisture has got in.

The anal retentive among us could pop the caps then with a paint brush paint some clear coat around that hard edge to thicken the clear coat on the vulnerable area then once dry put the cap in the extra thickness of clearcoat will provide a harder barrier to rub through.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

My 3 series have done exactly the same round the centre cap - as did the set before these.

When speaking to other owners about it, theyve had the wheels refurbed and re-diamond cut BUT theyve had the edge of the centre hole chamfered to direct water out. Seems to work.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd just get them refurbed and have the whole thing painted if I were you. Like others have said, the white worm will come back otherwise.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If they are brand new wheels why not take them back to where you got them ?
I had white worm on three of my car wheels and they all got replaced under warranty (Volkswagen ) They would not replace the one wheel with no marks and it is badly corroded now some 6 years later.


----------

